# chupito



## claudine2006

Ciao a tutti! 
Come dite "_chupito_" in italiano? Mi è sorto un dubbio...
Grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!
Penso si traduca con "goccio".
Per esempio "un café con un chupito de anis" tradotto con "un caffè con un goccio di anice".


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ciao!
> Penso si traduca con "goccio".
> Per esempio "un café con un chupito de anis" tradotto con "un caffè con un goccio di anice".


E nel caso in cui si riferisca a quello che in inglese si chiama _shot_?


----------



## norma 126

claudine2006 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Come dite "_chupito_" in italiano? Mi è sorto un dubbio...
> Grazie.


Claudine! es la primera vez que escucho decir "chupito" pero busque y ahora se que es.Según mi diccionario de italiano-español dice chupito=bicchierino
Gracias por hacer que conozca nuevas palabras del español


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> E nel caso in cui si riferisca a quello che in inglese si chiama _shot_?


 
_Chupito_ e _shot_ hanno lo stesso significato: indicano un "goccio", o "bicchierino" come dice norma, riferito al liquore (correzione di liquore).


----------



## claudine2006

En España es muy común. Y en Italia, ya que muchas veces adoptamos sin más las palabras extranjeras, se dice chupito o shot.
Mi diccionario también pone _bicchierino _o _sorso_. Pero no me convencen.
Hay otra palabra que en mi región se usa, pero antes de decirla, me gustaría que alguien más me diera su opinión. Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

Confermo "bicchierino"... tant'è vero che il _chupito _è servito in bicchierini piccoli, spesso offerto dai vari locali per attirare più gente possibile.
Tradotto letteralmente sarebbe "sorsino" o "piccolo sorso", ma io credo che vada bene _bicchierino_... anche se ovviamente non rende bene l'idea perché in Italia non esiste la cultura del _chupito_.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> En España es muy común. Y en Italia, ya que muchas veces adoptamos sin más las palabras extranjeras, se dice chupito o shot.
> Mi diccionario también pone _bicchierino _o _sorso_. Pero no me convencen.
> Hay otra palabra que en mi región se usa, pero antes de decirla, me gustaría que alguien más me diera su opinión. Gracias.


 
No entiendo, por qué no te convencen?


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> No entiendo, por qué no te convencen?


Porque no es exactamente lo mismo.
Bueno, la palabra que quería usar es _cicchetto_. También aparece en google, ¿vosotros la usais?


----------



## irene.acler

No, yo no la uso y tampoco la he escuchado en mi vida! Pero "cicchetto" qué sentido tiene exactamente?


----------



## claudine2006

Per quanto ne so, racchiude già in sè l'idea di un bicchierino che contiene una bevanda superalcolica che va bevuta tutta d'un sorso!


----------



## irene.acler

Ok, ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo allora! 
Ora sono curiosa di sapere se è una parola di uso regionale o se invece è proprio diffusa..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ok, ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo allora!
> Ora sono curiosa di sapere se è una parola di uso regionale o se invece è proprio diffusa..


Anch'io ho la stessa curiosità.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Anch'io ho la stessa curiosità.


 
Bene, allora attendiamo le opinioni di altri...


----------



## sabrinita85

Io veramente, "cicchetto" non l'avevo mai sentito... ho dovuto cercarlo sul dizionario.


----------



## jazyk

> Per quanto ne so, racchiude già in *sè *l'idea di un bicchierino che contiene una bevanda superalcolica che va bevuta tutta d'un sorso!


Che bell'esempio, Claudine!


----------



## comeunanuvola

claudine2006 said:


> Anch'io ho la stessa curiosità.


 
Io sono di Roma e quì lo sento spesso, strano che Sabrinita non lo abbia mai sentito.

Spesso si usa in tono scherzoso tra amici e colleghi "andiamoci a fare un cicchetto" magari alla fine di una giornata lavorativa..... E poi ci si trova in un bar a prendere un succo d'ananas!!!!  

E cmq chi il cicchetto se lo prende davvero intende sicuramente un bicchierino di qualche super alcolico.

Nuvola


----------



## sabrinita85

Veramente! Mai sentito!
Ma tu quanti anni hai? A volte l'età conta sull'uso di un termine!


----------



## claudine2006

comeunanuvola said:


> Io sono di Roma e quì lo sento spesso, strano che Sabrinita non lo abbia mai sentito.
> 
> Spesso si usa in tono scherzoso tra amici e colleghi "andiamoci a fare un cicchetto" magari alla fine di una giornata lavorativa..... E poi ci si trova in un bar a prendere un succo d'ananas!!!!
> 
> E cmq chi il cicchetto se lo prende davvero intende sicuramente un bicchierino di qualche super alcolico.
> 
> Nuvola


Grazie per la conferma, Nuvola.


----------



## nextdrinkplease

Hola a todos,
                  en Veneto la palabra cicchetto es muy comun!!! Tambien hay bares que se llaman cicchetterie, donde se va para beber los chupitos. Pero, no estoy seguro que cicchetto es Italiano...en Veneto hay muchas palabras raras para indicar las bebidas. Por ejemplo, "l' ombra" es el vino tinto! 
Saludos
Nxtdrink


----------

